# Strikeforce: Nate Marquardt vs Tyron Woodley



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Round 1 - Referee Dave Hagen officiates this welterweight title bout. Both men with a low stance, but Woodly lead with a right hand and body kick. Marquardt legs and kicks low, prompting a brief break. Lots of feinting from Marquardt, and Woodley fires back with a rig hand. Woodley misses with a high kick, and Marquardt's body kick is blocked. Leg kick from Marquardt. Marquardt pursues and gets caught with a right hand that wobbles him. Woodley is on him in the flash, and marquardt is on the mat with Woodley at his back. Woodley gets a hook as Marquardt gets up and spins to face his opponent. Woodley with pressure, and Marquardt surprises with a knee up high. Woodley pressing Marquardt against the fence, and after abode shot . Marquardt staggers Woodley with a right hand and a kick, and grabs a guillotine against the fence. Woodley escapes and Marquardt presses them to the cage. Woodley tying up the head. Marquardt with an elbow in close, and Woodley with a body punch. Marquardt peels off with a right hand. Woodley oaks wobbled. Marquardt attacks again and Woodley tries to nail him on the counter. They settle at the cage with Marquardt kneeing the legs. Elbow again in close from Marquardt, and a shot from Marquardt before he peels off. Woodley kicks to the body and escapes. Marquardt chases him and Woodley halts things against the cage. His nose is badly bloodied. Knee up high from Marquardt. Ten seconds. Woodley is on his bike, and Marquardt chases him with punches as the round ends. MMAjunkie.com scores the frame 10-9 for Marquardt.
> 
> Round 2 - Marquardt again stalking in, and Woodley circles. Marquardt looking to corner Woodley, who circles out. LEg kick for Marquardt. He's stalking in ever so slowly. Spinning back fist from Woodley, and a right hand that scores. Leg kick from Woodley. Jab is blocked. Marquardt still stalking, throws a few leg kicks. Trying to corner Woodley. He punches in but gets caught in the clinch, and Woodley goes for a takedown before peeling off and following with a few dirty boxing punches. THey break, and Marquardt is inching in again. Leg kick for Marquardt. Hand fighting for Marquardt, and a jab. Big leg kick for Marquardt off front kick. Woodley guts loose and bounces. Marquardt still inching. Inside leg kick for Marquardt. Nice jab for Woodley, and Marquardt pursues. Woodley is mostly defensive. Inside leg kick for Marquardt gets a blocks body kick. Nice spinning back kick to the body for Marquardt, and Woodley shrugs it off. He misses with wild hook. Marquardt lands a straight right and advances for a trip takedown to put Woodley on his back. Woodley shrimps back to the cage and ties up as Marquardt tries to advance. Woodley sits up and Marquardt gets in a position to knee, but decides against it and peels off. Kick misses, and Marquardt chases Woodley again with punches as the round ends. MMAjunkie.com scores the second round for Marquardt, 10-9, as he's more offensive and more effective. 20-18 Marquardt so far.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/29667/strikeforce-rockhold-vs-kennedy-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma

Edit: nice pickup by somebody on this one....


> Bet Nate Marquardt vs Tyron Woodley settled	Today
> Walker won 43478260!


----------

